# Apparel templates



## blewsprints (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I am currently creating a website that includes a design studio, but the problem is getting my hands on apparel templates with front, sleeve and back views. Anyone have any idea on getting these apparel templates. When I say apparel templates I mean t-shirts, ringer t's, hoodies, crew necks, v necks, hats, sweat pants etc. This is a huge roadblock for me on creating my website. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated! Someone recommended a green screen and taking pictures myself, but that's a lot for each product. Also the templates should be easy to change the colors.

THANKS!


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Look into gomedia.com


----------



## blewsprints (Mar 7, 2012)

there isn't anything on gomedia.com. Unless it's just me, I basically see a blank website with a gomedia banner.


----------



## blewsprints (Mar 7, 2012)

I assume you meant go-media.com? Is this the company you used to get your apparel templates for your website for JMclothing?


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry The Best Photorealistic Shirt Mockups and Poster Mockup Templates


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

I use them to show clients mocks


----------



## blewsprints (Mar 7, 2012)

We do need vector formatted templates,


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

blewsprints said:


> We do need vector formatted templates, I'm really interested in seeing your vector templates.


There's a lot of great apparel templates at istockphoto as well.


----------

